

Ask HN: What do you use for clearing search highlighting in vim? - delwin

Sometimes I write notes to myself like "/why are you working at this hour, go to sleep already"
======
gharbad
Knowing the people I work with, a comment like that might actually exist in
the code..

Typically I use /^$^

I believe the proper way to do it is :noh

~~~
delwin
Aha! Didn't know there was dedicated command for it.

------
anayini
:noh

------
DevX101
:noh

------
eof
i used do similar; but not the notes; just random banging followed by an
enter/escape.

    
    
        /daljfdlkja <enter><escape>
    

now i don't use highlighting by default

from:
[http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Highlight_all_search_pattern_match...](http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Highlight_all_search_pattern_matches)

    
    
        " Press Space to turn off highlighting and clear any message already displayed.
        :nnoremap <silent> <Space> :nohlsearch<Bar>:echo<CR>

